# American Doctor in AD?



## Cristal (Sep 26, 2014)

I've been in Abu Dhabi for a month and am in need of a general practitioner. I need an American doctor, since they are familiar with how medicine is practiced in the states and also familiar with medicines prescribed (I need some refills).
Any names would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Medical List | Embassy of the United States Abu Dhabi, UAE

Is medicine practised differently in the sates than the rest of the world?


----------

